# autocruise owners club



## austina40 (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi
I'm thinking of buying an autocruise motorhome and have been trying to find out info on the net about any owners clubs. The van I am looking at is pre Swift days so I don't seem to be eligible to join their club. The Autocruisers website seems to be defunct so I assume they no longer operate

Anyone know any other clubs for this make please?

Doug


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes there still is an Autocruisers owners club.Which model are you looking at, we could help you on here as there are Autocruise owner members.
T.01912500271. ask for Sheila Lennie. she is the club sec.
This year they meet every other month, the next rally is on July 13th to 20th near Kings Lynn.

hope this helps.

cabby

ps, as a matter of interest which A40 is it.


----------



## bes (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi.we have a autocruise starblazer .looking for external silver screens.where would I get them.our bessacarr screens are to small.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to MHF.
we found that Silver screens are good, check out on ebay as well. which year and make of cab do you have.

cabby


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Had a Autocruise starspirit pre-swift but used the swift site no problems and contrary to some posts had first class service and help from their tech guys needless to say did suffer with damp on the drivers side locker area this is a known problem it appears


----------

